

This Is What the Price of Bitcoin Will Be in 2015 - dcawrey
https://medium.com/zapchain-magazine/this-is-what-the-price-of-bitcoin-will-be-in-2015-5b25ff957c20

======
minimaxir
You can't do a "This is X" linkbait article when the conclusion of the article
is "I don't know."

